# Clipping a baby bunny's nails?



## Stone_family3 (Nov 6, 2012)

8 1/2 weeks old and they have some vicious nails. Can I clip them? How do I do that?


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 6, 2012)

O YES you CAN clip them. When I have babies they get their first nail clipping when they are 3-4 weeks old or when the nails get sharp. I just take the tip off them so it is not so sharp. Baby rabbits nails are SOO thin. They thicken with age. Also the back nails tend to grow slower.


----------



## Stone_family3 (Nov 6, 2012)

What should I use to clip them? Can I use human nail clippers?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 6, 2012)

Baby nails are sharp for a couple months. Even with trimming, they are still sharp. Trimming the nails is good, at least to get them used to it and get the points off.

Small dog or cat nail trimmers are best, but you can use human ones for now. For adult rabbits, pet nail trimmers are better.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 7, 2012)

I got a pair of bird clippers 'cause they were the cheapest... really any style that looks like this will work well - http://www.petco.com/product/5239/Petco-Bird-Claw-Clipper.aspx?CoreCat=MM_BirdSupplies_Grooming whether they're for birds, cats or w/e.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2012)

We got rabbit specific clippers at Petsmart. Had our vet's tech show me how and my son holds while I clip.


----------



## Stone_family3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to try tackling it today.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 7, 2012)

I use the petco brand of cat nail clippers. I had a pair that I bought when I first got into rabbits (6 years ago). I used them for 4 years constantly then got out of rabbits for college. Then when I got my current rabbits I went looking for those clippers and could not find them. I tried the ones that tractor supply sells and they SUCK. I went back to petco and got a nother pair of their brand of cat nail clippers. They look different than before, but still work like a charm. I even use them to trim my dogs nails from time to time between vet visits. (My dogs HATE their nails being trimmed).


----------



## earsnted (Nov 20, 2012)

all depends on the size of the quick.

my girlfriend is a dog groomer @ petsmart, so we always do all of our animals ourselves.

the nails are similar to a dogs, if you can see through the nail, and see the quick quick just a little bit away from it, dont wanna bleed them.


but if you cant see the quick and with it being so young you may just want to get a nail grinder and grind them. not the cheapest but it works, and neither of our buns even mind it.

after theyre older if u still cant see the quick, just cut off (almost shaving off) a little bit at a time untill u see a little black dot in the middle of their nail(thats when you stop.. lol)

but yeah id just be careful but we cut our thriantas nails @ 9-10 weeks



good luck


----------



## CountryBumpkin7 (Nov 24, 2012)

What i do with my English Lop is i flip her over and put her ears under my arm to make her feel secure and i take regular nail clippers like ones for humans well the big ones and just clip them to the pink after awhile she will get used to it wish u luck


----------

